# writing a good ad



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

tips for advert writing, how much can you say about a mouse for God sake?! I think makign it more personal encorages people to buy... I've had a lot of response for mine but then they don't go any further than asking how many or something...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Tips for adverts:
Grammar and spelling are key. They make you look like a professional, knowledgeable breeder.
Photos of the mice being happy will get people more interested. Get good light, show the conditions they're kept in, and make sure the mice look good.
Write about mouse care, and what great pets they are. If they know what all they need, they can be prepared.
Describe both the appearance and the temperament of the mice. If these mice are hand-tamed, that's the kind of stuff pet owners need to know.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Surely people who genuinely want to bring pets into their home shouldn't need encouraging to buy? :?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Surely people who genuinely want to bring pets into their home shouldn't need encouraging to buy? :?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I;d worry more about how to screen the people who get the mousies. Are they reliable? Do they really intend to take proper care? Do they have the knowledge and ability to do so?


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I would suggest a questionaire. :3

But make sure you either ask them the questions in person, or on the phone, because otherwise they can google search them.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Describe your mice honestly. Don't give them added airs and graces ('show mice') that might confuse a novice into thinking that they are something they're not. Other than that, just mention the answers to questions that you'd expect a good owner to ask - how friendly are they, health, can they see the parents, how old are they, what do you feed them on. Then ask any other questions about them once they respond to your ad (perhaps ask what cage they'll use, things like that).


----------

